# combo opinion needed for oberon



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am just over a month from ordering my oberon I had decided on the Davinci in wine to go with this skin







but now it looks like the wine is no longer an option. So now I'm thinking blue







. does that look ok or would saddle or black look better. Opinions please


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I think any of them would look good. But my personal thought is that the saddle would look really spectacular. But I think you can't go wrong with any of the choices. There's something very "old world" about the daVinci in saddle to me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the blue.  
deb


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I was just on the website and noticed the same thing.. the daVinci is no longer being offered in wine, but they added blue and black as options.

I love the blue color, but I'm not a fan of the daVinci in blue.  I would either go with davinci saddle, or choose something else in wine.


----------



## Jecca (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally love the way that skin looks with the blue cover. It's a perfect match. I think the wine would look good too (and I wouldn't be too sure it really is gone in wine - Oberon says they're not done with the website and that all the available colors won't be updated until Tuesday), but I REALLY like the blue.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Jecca said:


> I personally love the way that skin looks with the blue cover. It's a perfect match. I think the wine would look good too (and I wouldn't be too sure it really is gone in wine - Oberon says they're not done with the website and that all the available colors won't be updated until Tuesday), but I REALLY like the blue.


I really like the blue now also...watch my luck blue won't be an option for the divinci though I really hope it is


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Misty, I remember that at some point you were considering the wild roses design. Not to add any more options here, but have you noticed that they now offer it in black and that it's absolutely stunning? And it would go well with just about any skin. Just sayin'...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Neo said:


> Misty, I remember that at some point you were considering the wild roses design. Not to add any more options here, but have you noticed that they now offer it in black and that it's absolutely stunning? And it would go well with just about any skin. Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I vote for the  Davinci in Blue


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just keep in mind this message that Oberon posted on FB yesterday as well as here:

"Please NOTE we are making changes to the website over the weekend.. what you see is NOT exactly accurate as of now, we have no way of shutting down that part of the website so you need to understand it is not exact, some things will be removed, some added, some will stay the same.We should have everything up and corrected by early next week and we will let you know as soon as its completed. "

So don't get your heart too set on anything "new & different" on there right now - it might not really be there.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Since they're in the process of changing, you could check and see if you could still get the daVinci in Wine; I think it looks stunning in Saddle; I would get it in Saddle; maybe something else in the blue, like Roof of Heaven?


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> I was just on the website and noticed the same thing.. the daVinci is no longer being offered in wine, but they added blue and black as options.
> 
> I love the blue color, but I'm not a fan of the daVinci in blue. I would either go with davinci saddle, or choose something else in wine.


My thoughts exactly. The blue just doesn't seem to match the old worldness of the Da Vinci cover. I think if the color choices are the same when you place your order that I would go with saddle.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

karisaf said:


> My thoughts exactly. The blue just doesn't seem to match the old worldness of the Da Vinci cover. I think if the color choices are the same when you place your order that I would go with saddle.


I agree with karisaf. To me the charm of the Da Vinci cover is its very traditional and old world look. The blue is a beautiful shade, but blue leather just seems more modern. The wine and the saddle seem more in tune with the feel of the cover. Whatever, you choose, enjoy it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love the daVinci in Wine. I have it for my Nook.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Anne said:


> I love the daVinci in Wine. I have it for my Nook.


Yea, I might just pencil that in for my next choice.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice colors


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Okay, the black wild rose is amazing.  I really like that with your skin, and I don't think it looks too busy.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the DaVinci in saddle would be perfect with that skin and it will go with a lot more colors than the blue in case you ever change your skin in the future.


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't believe that Oberon would stop making the Davinci in wine.  That was my favorite combo (except for the one I have - ToL in saddle). The wine davinci just seemed so right.  Old world design + old world color.  It seemed to be popular with people on this board too!  Are they asking for feedback on the new choices?


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I also "vote" for Da Vinci in blue.  Very pretty combo


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Riley said:


> I can't believe that Oberon would stop making the Davinci in wine. That was my favorite combo (except for the one I have - ToL in saddle). The wine davinci just seemed so right. Old world design + old world color. It seemed to be popular with people on this board too! Are they asking for feedback on the new choices?


Riley -- love the parrot! (I have four.)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the Da Vinci in saddle - love it! The blue is really nice. I never thought of blue when I ordered mine, but I love my saddle! Been to Venice too and the Da Vinci in Blue with that Venice skin just takes me away! Nice, nice combo!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Riley said:


> I can't believe that Oberon would stop making the Davinci in wine. That was my favorite combo (except for the one I have - ToL in saddle). The wine davinci just seemed so right. Old world design + old world color. It seemed to be popular with people on this board too! Are they asking for feedback on the new choices?


I agree. I have DaVinci in saddle and came very close to ordering the wine. Wine just seems to fit with the design.

I'm just not into the black roses. Again, just doesn't seem to fit with the theme of the cover. Now, wine roses - that would work!!!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

DaVinci in wine was what I had my eye on also.  

If it were me, I wouldnt try to match a skin because skins are inexpensive and easy to change.  Go for whatever cover really catches your eye and worry about the skin second.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree with you that the da Vinci in wine seems to go best with this particular skin.  Have you contacted Oberon to ask if it would still be possible to order it?  They may be able to still make it since it was just discontinued.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

cc1013 said:


> I agree with you that the da Vinci in wine seems to go best with this particular skin. Have you contacted Oberon to ask if it would still be possible to order it? They may be able to still make it since it was just discontinued.


not yet!!!!! I'm still a few weeks away from ordering


----------

